# Spiders!



## S_Hud (Jan 29, 2012)

My Partner and I could be moving to Madeira in only weeks. I have arachnophobia very badly and (although it seems a silly reason to refuse to move) this spiders I've found on-line are somewhat bigger than England's little house spiders. Can anyone tell me if it's common to encounter any, especially in your home? I scream at the tiniest ones never mind a wolf spider!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I've spent a fair bit of time in Madeira and never seen any scary spiders - plenty of lizards and gekkos though!


----------



## S_Hud (Jan 29, 2012)

notlongnow said:


> I've spent a fair bit of time in Madeira and never seen any scary spiders - plenty of lizards and gekkos though!


That's a bit more reassuring thank you. See reptiles I love, I could even handle a cockroach wondering in to my house, just not a spider!


----------

